# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ابهام در مورد تصمیم سرنوشت ساز !!!

## _Mahdi_

*سلام همگی (:
من پارسال فارغ و التحصیل شدم و کنکور دادم ولی خب پارسال کاملا بدون مطالعه ، حتی امتحانات نهایی رو یادم نیس بیشتر از دوساعت مطالعه کرده باشم ! اونموقع هدف آیندم مربوط به درس نبود برای همین فقط میخواستم دیپلم بگیرم و دیگه تاثیر معدل و .. برام مهم نبود ، این روند درس نخوندن ادامه داشت تا امسال .. تازه بعد از عید برای خودم برنامه ریختم و واقعا روزانه 10-12 ساعت میخونم ، تا حالا تمرکزم رو زیست و شیمی بوده حدودا به 40 درصد رسوندم و حالا امسال دیگه وقت بیشتری واسه این دروس ندارم بعد از این فکر میکنم 20-30 درصد ریاضی و فیزیک برام قابل دسترسه و عمومی ها هم ادبیات دینی حدودا 60 .. اما برای عربی و زبان خیلی زمانم کمه حتی شاید نرسم به 20 درصد خصوصا عربی .. زمین هم کلا حذف کردم ..
**خب حالا واضح اینکه من امسال شانسی برای رشته های تاپ تجربی ندارم با توجه به وقت باقی مونده و .. ولی به احتمال زیاد رشته های پرستاری و دبیری رو میارم اما موضوعی که هست اینها به هیچ وجه منو راضی نمیکنه ، میخوام یکسال دیگه بمونم پزشکی ، دارو یا فیزیو قبول شم که خب شاید نتیجه بده شایدم نه !
تقریبا همه میگن امسال باید برم دانشگاه چون عقب میوفتم ولی خودم میخوام امسال با هر نتیجه ای بمونم واسه سال بعد .. دلیلشم این هست که من برای اولین بار تو زندگیم واقعا دارم درس میخونم حیفم میاد نصفه نیمه ولش کنم 
سربازی هم معاف شدم - فقط موضوع نگران کننده در مورد شرایط سازمان سنجش برای پذیرش دانشجو و خصوصا تاثیر معدل هست که واسه کنکور 99 مبهمه ..

بنظرتون پشت کنکور موندن با این شرایط ارزش داره ؟

**ببخشید طولانی شد [* :Yahoo (81): *]
*

----------


## Shah1n

اگه به خودت مطمئنی بمون
ولی اگه حتی یک درصد احتمال میدی نتونی نمون
این راهو فقط کسایی میتونن برن که 100 درصد به خودشون مطمئنن
اشکالی هم نداره شرایطت 100 درصد اوکی نباشه
همین که به خودت مطمئن باشی کافیه

----------


## sarkar

اگه خواب 6 صبح روزای سرد زمستون و به هدفت ترجیح میدی، نه.نمون.
اگه که نه بمون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ی سال 2ماه وقت داری داداش واقعا نمیشه قبول شد؟میشه اوناییم ک چندسال موندن نشدن نخوندن نمونه ش خود من

----------


## Maryam.mz

من دوساله پشت کنکورم.  فقط روند فرسایشی داره ، خسته میشی 
من کوه صبر و تحملم خسته شدم ، ببین این چهلو چهار روز رو بکوب بخون برای زیست و شیمی هم روی تستای کنکور خیلییی تمرکز کن خصوصا دو سه سال اخیر ان شاءالله چیز خوب میاری . تاپیک دنباله نمونه میگردی بیا تو رو برو بخون و میفهمی ک میشه 
موفق باشی

----------


## Maryam.mz

این ۴۴ روز با تمام وجود بخون اگ نشد بعد ب فکر سال بعد ییوفت
یکم سختی میکشی ولی فک کنم خودتم دلت بخواد ی سال زودتر ب هدفت برسی نه؟ این چهلو چهار روز رو بهترین باش اگ نشد و چیزی ک خواستی نیاوردی بمون برا ۹۹ .
در ضمن رتبه هر دو سال من خوب بود ، و اینو بت میگم ک تو با ۲۲۰۰ پزشکی پردیس بیرجند میاری منطقه یک تازه :-) 
پس تلاش کن دیگه ۲۲۰۰ اوردن سخت نیس

----------


## am3213

بخونی نتیجه میگیری نخونی  هم نتیجه نمیگیری 
حالا شما که خوبی من اگر امسالم بمونم میشه چهارمین کنکورم  :Yahoo (1): 
منم دقیقا شرایط تورو دارم ، اگز خیالم از بابت تاثیر معدل راحت باشه سال بعد قطعا وایمیستم ، 
شاید باورت نشه ولی الان بعد دوسال پشت کنکوری تازه سرم به سنگ خورده ، تازه فهمیدم با خودم چکار کردم ، تازه اشتباهاتم و قبول کردم 
بلانسبت مث سگ گریه کردم که چرا جوونیمو اینجور ****** دادم حالا در حد دو سه سه سال ! 
ولی همین چند روز پیش یکی از بچه های مدرسمون کنکور 94 صنایع شریف اورد ، تو کانون دیدمش ! اولش فک کردم اومده برای پشتیبان و فلان ولی بعدش دیدم اومده برای ازمون تابستون  ثبت نام کنه برای کنکور تجربی ! ، منو نمیشناخت چون ازم دوسال بزرگ تر بود ، خودمو معرفی کردم ، یه نیم ساعتی تو ماشین باهم حرف زد ، کلا متحول شدم ، بقران انگار فرشته نجاتم بود ، من یه مدت دچار افسردگی نسبتا حاد شده بودم ، که روی حافظمم تاثیر گذاشنه بود متاسفانه ، چندیدن جلسه و درمان و فلان نتونست حالمو به اندازه اینی که باهاش حرف زدم خوب کنه 

اینارو بهت گفتم که فک نکنی همه چی رو از دست دادی یا دیگه خیلی دیر شده .. من خودم همین چند روز پیش به این نتیجه رسیدم 
منتها شرط لازم اینه که مطمین باشی اشتباهاتتو فهمیدی و قبولشون کردی ، ولی اگر اشتباهاتتو قبول نکنی 10 سالم پشت بمونی هیچ فایده ای نداره

----------


## A.H.M

> *سلام همگی (:
> من پارسال فارغ و التحصیل شدم و کنکور دادم ولی خب پارسال کاملا بدون مطالعه ، حتی امتحانات نهایی رو یادم نیس بیشتر از دوساعت مطالعه کرده باشم ! اونموقع هدف آیندم مربوط به درس نبود برای همین فقط میخواستم دیپلم بگیرم و دیگه تاثیر معدل و .. برام مهم نبود ، این روند درس نخوندن ادامه داشت تا امسال .. تازه بعد از عید برای خودم برنامه ریختم و واقعا روزانه 10-12 ساعت میخونم ، تا حالا تمرکزم رو زیست و شیمی بوده حدودا به 40 درصد رسوندم و حالا امسال دیگه وقت بیشتری واسه این دروس ندارم بعد از این فکر میکنم 20-30 درصد ریاضی و فیزیک برام قابل دسترسه و عمومی ها هم ادبیات دینی حدودا 60 .. اما برای عربی و زبان خیلی زمانم کمه حتی شاید نرسم به 20 درصد خصوصا عربی .. زمین هم کلا حذف کردم ..
> **خب حالا واضح اینکه من امسال شانسی برای رشته های تاپ تجربی ندارم با توجه به وقت باقی مونده و .. ولی به احتمال زیاد رشته های پرستاری و دبیری رو میارم اما موضوعی که هست اینها به هیچ وجه منو راضی نمیکنه ، میخوام یکسال دیگه بمونم پزشکی ، دارو یا فیزیو قبول شم که خب شاید نتیجه بده شایدم نه !
> تقریبا همه میگن امسال باید برم دانشگاه چون عقب میوفتم ولی خودم میخوام امسال با هر نتیجه ای بمونم واسه سال بعد .. دلیلشم این هست که من برای اولین بار تو زندگیم واقعا دارم درس میخونم حیفم میاد نصفه نیمه ولش کنم 
> سربازی هم معاف شدم - فقط موضوع نگران کننده در مورد شرایط سازمان سنجش برای پذیرش دانشجو و خصوصا تاثیر معدل هست که واسه کنکور 99 مبهمه ..
> 
> بنظرتون پشت کنکور موندن با این شرایط ارزش داره ؟
> 
> **ببخشید طولانی شد [**]
> *


این نظر شخصی منه که همین امروز یه برنامه برای خودت بریز و خیلی فشرده اما مفید درس بخون ؛ اگه دی وی دی میبینی نبین و برو سمت کتابای جمع بندی
عمومی ها رو میشه در حد 17 - 18 رسوند 
در مورد تخصصی ببین مبحث ساده ولی پرسوال میتونی پیدا کنی فقط 3 تا هرکدوم روو ببر بالا
زیست رو حتما ببر بالا میتونی در این مورد دی وی دی جمع بندی حرف آخر رو ببینی که انسانیش 12 ساعت و جانوریش 6 ساعته اگه خودت پیش 2 رو هم دیده باشی حداقل میتونی 60 بزنی شیمی هم مباحث ساده رو بخون
شیوه مطالعتو الان جوری کن که مثلا 5 روز بخون و روز ششم حتما ازمون جامع بزن حتی اگه دوبیتی چاپ کنی دانلود کن و با گوشی بزن
فیزیک رو تثبیت کن بالا ببر
و حتمااز حتما زمین رو بزن حتی اگه شده 5 6 تست معجزه میکنه در مورد داروسازی

و به هیچ وجه به کنکور سال بعد از الان فکر نکن اگه بازم قرار باشه بمونی بعد از انتخاب رشته و کارنامه نهایی اینجا پر از تاپیک میشه
از همین امروز روزی 15 ساعت فقط واسه 40 روز بخون من بهت تضمینی میگم حداقل به نزدیکی های رشته تاپ رسیدی.

----------


## hamed_habibi

پسرخوب از چی عقب میفتی؟ بری دانشگاه چ رشته ایی چی اصلا؟سرکار؟ماهی 1 تومن  2تومن؟
پس بیخیال بشین بخون میشه دندون دارو فیزیو اورد باید بخونی ی سال مداوم

----------


## roz1377

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Mahdi_


سلام همگی (:
من پارسال فارغ و التحصیل شدم و کنکور دادم ولی خب پارسال کاملا بدون مطالعه ، حتی امتحانات نهایی رو یادم نیس بیشتر از دوساعت مطالعه کرده باشم ! اونموقع هدف آیندم مربوط به درس نبود برای همین فقط میخواستم دیپلم بگیرم و دیگه تاثیر معدل و .. برام مهم نبود ، این روند درس نخوندن ادامه داشت تا امسال .. تازه بعد از عید برای خودم برنامه ریختم و واقعا روزانه 10-12 ساعت میخونم ، تا حالا تمرکزم رو زیست و شیمی بوده حدودا به 40 درصد رسوندم و حالا امسال دیگه وقت بیشتری واسه این دروس ندارم بعد از این فکر میکنم 20-30 درصد ریاضی و فیزیک برام قابل دسترسه و عمومی ها هم ادبیات دینی حدودا 60 .. اما برای عربی و زبان خیلی زمانم کمه حتی شاید نرسم به 20 درصد خصوصا عربی .. زمین هم کلا حذف کردم ..
خب حالا واضح اینکه من امسال شانسی برای رشته های تاپ تجربی ندارم با توجه به وقت باقی مونده و .. ولی به احتمال زیاد رشته های پرستاری و دبیری رو میارم اما موضوعی که هست اینها به هیچ وجه منو راضی نمیکنه ، میخوام یکسال دیگه بمونم پزشکی ، دارو یا فیزیو قبول شم که خب شاید نتیجه بده شایدم نه !
تقریبا همه میگن امسال باید برم دانشگاه چون عقب میوفتم ولی خودم میخوام امسال با هر نتیجه ای بمونم واسه سال بعد .. دلیلشم این هست که من برای اولین بار تو زندگیم واقعا دارم درس میخونم حیفم میاد نصفه نیمه ولش کنم 
سربازی هم معاف شدم - فقط موضوع نگران کننده در مورد شرایط سازمان سنجش برای پذیرش دانشجو و خصوصا تاثیر معدل هست که واسه کنکور 99 مبهمه ..

بنظرتون پشت کنکور موندن با این شرایط ارزش داره ؟

ببخشید طولانی شد []



دوست عزیز منم دیر شروع کردم به درس خوندن (از بهمن ماه) و اونموقع هدفم فیزیوتراپی بود . ولی از وقتی که شروع کردم دیدم من توانایی این رو دارم که یه رتبه خوب بیارم و علت اینکه سالهای قبل موفق نشدم تنبلی خودم بوده . و الان هم به هیچ رشته ای جز دندان پزشکی راضی نمیشم .ولی میخام امسال رتبه خوبی در حد فیزیوتراپی رو بیارم که مامان بابا رو راضی کنم که میخام پشت کنکور بمونم .منم دو ساله که پشت کنکورم.
شما هم اگه تصمیمتون رو گرفتین که میخایین به رشته ی خوبی برسین با توکل بر خدا و بایه برنامه ریزی دقیق شروع کنید به  خوندن ان شاالله سال بعد خبر موفقیتتون رو همینجا بهمون میگین . فقط یه نکته اینکه هیچ وقت از خدا غافل نشین و مطمئن باشید که اگه دلتون رو به خدا بسپارین هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست .
و من الله توفیق .*

----------


## _Mahdi_

> اگه به خودت مطمئنی بمون
> ولی اگه حتی یک درصد احتمال میدی نتونی نمون
> این راهو فقط کسایی میتونن برن که 100 درصد به خودشون مطمئنن
> اشکالی هم نداره شرایطت 100 درصد اوکی نباشه
> همین که به خودت مطمئن باشی کافیه


*اعتماد به نفسم که بالا هست اما آدم از یجایی کم میاره خصوصا منکه اصلا تو فاز درس نبودم حالا میخوام یکسال مداوم بخونم .. با همین کنار بیام بقیه ـش رواله
*

----------


## alireza_315

> *سلام همگی (:
> من پارسال فارغ و التحصیل شدم و کنکور دادم ولی خب پارسال کاملا بدون مطالعه ، حتی امتحانات نهایی رو یادم نیس بیشتر از دوساعت مطالعه کرده باشم ! اونموقع هدف آیندم مربوط به درس نبود برای همین فقط میخواستم دیپلم بگیرم و دیگه تاثیر معدل و .. برام مهم نبود ، این روند درس نخوندن ادامه داشت تا امسال .. تازه بعد از عید برای خودم برنامه ریختم و واقعا روزانه 10-12 ساعت میخونم ، تا حالا تمرکزم رو زیست و شیمی بوده حدودا به 40 درصد رسوندم و حالا امسال دیگه وقت بیشتری واسه این دروس ندارم بعد از این فکر میکنم 20-30 درصد ریاضی و فیزیک برام قابل دسترسه و عمومی ها هم ادبیات دینی حدودا 60 .. اما برای عربی و زبان خیلی زمانم کمه حتی شاید نرسم به 20 درصد خصوصا عربی .. زمین هم کلا حذف کردم ..
> **خب حالا واضح اینکه من امسال شانسی برای رشته های تاپ تجربی ندارم با توجه به وقت باقی مونده و .. ولی به احتمال زیاد رشته های پرستاری و دبیری رو میارم اما موضوعی که هست اینها به هیچ وجه منو راضی نمیکنه ، میخوام یکسال دیگه بمونم پزشکی ، دارو یا فیزیو قبول شم که خب شاید نتیجه بده شایدم نه !
> تقریبا همه میگن امسال باید برم دانشگاه چون عقب میوفتم ولی خودم میخوام امسال با هر نتیجه ای بمونم واسه سال بعد .. دلیلشم این هست که من برای اولین بار تو زندگیم واقعا دارم درس میخونم حیفم میاد نصفه نیمه ولش کنم 
> سربازی هم معاف شدم - فقط موضوع نگران کننده در مورد شرایط سازمان سنجش برای پذیرش دانشجو و خصوصا تاثیر معدل هست که واسه کنکور 99 مبهمه ..
> 
> بنظرتون پشت کنکور موندن با این شرایط ارزش داره ؟
> 
> **ببخشید طولانی شد [**]
> *





*
سلام مهدی جون. خیلی اتفاقی اومدم توی تاپیک و از روی عکست فکر میکنم همون مهدی باشی که چند ماه واسه تاثیر معدل 98 چقد زحمت کشیدیم با هم ، نیستی هم نیستی زیاد مهم نیست ........ مث همیم تقریبا. ولی آقای مهدی خان عزیز میگی دیره؟ دیر شده؟ برا رسیدن به کجا دیر شده؟ من خودمم چند تقریبا چند روزه که مصمم دارم درسسسسسست واقعا درست درس میخونم و تموم کارهایی رو میکنم که تاحالا باید انجام میدادم واسه کنکور 99. این کنکور رو هم میدم قطعا و تا اونجایی که بلدم به سوالاتش جواب میدم. جنگیدن واسه ی هدف هیچ وقت دیر نیس.....یه چیزی هم بهت بگم خیلی از اونایی که الان داشنگان یا سر کارن یا هرجای دیگه که تو بهشون میگی از تو جلو ترن. از زندگی حالشون بده و خیلیاشونم راضی نیستن. اینم بهت بگم زندگیتو بچین بین خودتو خدا. مهم نی بقیه کجان ، تو کجاییی؟؟

*همینجا تاپیک میزنیم با هم درس میخونیم و منم کنارتم. از تابستون هم میریم آزمونای کانون. من از الان طوری دارم درس میخونم که 1 کانون شم هر 2 هفته. واقعا هم انقد خدا تو این مدت که تصمیم گرفتم جفت و جور کرده که مطمین مطمینم کمکم میکنه.


یه روزی تو جشن قلم چی میام بهت این روزو یادآوری میکنم...... فقط اگه پایه بودی بگو، چون بنظرم همون مهدی میای(اگرم نباشی نباش ) من پایتم ،هستی؟ هرشب میایم  انجمن بمدت یه ربع بیس دیقه

----------


## _Mahdi_

> من دوساله پشت کنکورم.  فقط روند فرسایشی داره ، خسته میشی 
> من کوه صبر و تحملم خسته شدم ، ببین این چهلو چهار روز رو بکوب بخون برای زیست و شیمی هم روی تستای کنکور خیلییی تمرکز کن خصوصا دو سه سال اخیر ان شاءالله چیز خوب میاری . تاپیک دنباله نمونه میگردی بیا تو رو برو بخون و میفهمی ک میشه 
> موفق باشی


*میفهمم منکه سال قبل نمیخوندم کلا هرکاری انجام دادم غیر درس خوندن ولی تو همین دوماه که شروع کردم پیر شدم : دی .. واسه شیمی و زیست خیلی وقت گذاشتم بعیده درصدشو بالاتر ببرم چون الان باید رو ریاضی و فیزیک کار کنم 30 درصد قطعی بشه
کامنت دوم انگیزمو بیشتر کرد امسال نهایت تلاشمو میکنم ، مرسی همچنین شما*

----------


## _Mahdi_

> بخونی نتیجه میگیری نخونی  هم نتیجه نمیگیری 
> حالا شما که خوبی من اگر امسالم بمونم میشه چهارمین کنکورم 
> منم دقیقا شرایط تورو دارم ، اگز خیالم از بابت تاثیر معدل راحت باشه سال بعد قطعا وایمیستم ، 
> شاید باورت نشه ولی الان بعد دوسال پشت کنکوری تازه سرم به سنگ خورده ، تازه فهمیدم با خودم چکار کردم ، تازه اشتباهاتم و قبول کردم 
> بلانسبت مث سگ گریه کردم که چرا جوونیمو اینجور ****** دادم حالا در حد دو سه سه سال ! 
> ولی همین چند روز پیش یکی از بچه های مدرسمون کنکور 94 صنایع شریف اورد ، تو کانون دیدمش ! اولش فک کردم اومده برای پشتیبان و فلان ولی بعدش دیدم اومده برای ازمون تابستون  ثبت نام کنه برای کنکور تجربی ! ، منو نمیشناخت چون ازم دوسال بزرگ تر بود ، خودمو معرفی کردم ، یه نیم ساعتی تو ماشین باهم حرف زد ، کلا متحول شدم ، بقران انگار فرشته نجاتم بود ، من یه مدت دچار افسردگی نسبتا حاد شده بودم ، که روی حافظمم تاثیر گذاشنه بود متاسفانه ، چندیدن جلسه و درمان و فلان نتونست حالمو به اندازه اینی که باهاش حرف زدم خوب کنه 
> 
> اینارو بهت گفتم که فک نکنی همه چی رو از دست دادی یا دیگه خیلی دیر شده .. من خودم همین چند روز پیش به این نتیجه رسیدم 
> منتها شرط لازم اینه که مطمین باشی اشتباهاتتو فهمیدی و قبولشون کردی ، ولی اگر اشتباهاتتو قبول نکنی 10 سالم پشت بمونی هیچ فایده ای نداره


*قطعا همیشه بدتر از بد هست 4 سال موندن جزو شرایط وخیم نیست الان با این اوضاع واسه ما راهی نیس جز همینکه یه رشته درست قبول شیم
 شاید نگاه بقیه به پشت کنکوریا زیاد خوب نباشه ولی بنظر من کسی که پشت کنکور میمونه میخواد بجنگه واسه آینده ایده آل واگرنه که میره یه شغل دیگه یا رشته های متوسط رو به پایین تحصیل میکنه
**دمتگرمه داداش ، متن عالی بود* *❤**
در کل من از نظر روحی مشکلی ندارم فقط دنبال تصمیم ام که بعدها پشیمون نشم ، امیدوارم امسال به نتیجه برسی واگرنه به احتمال بالا منم میمونم باید ریسک این تاثیر معدلو هم قبول کرد .. 

*

----------


## _Mahdi_

> اگه به خودت مطمئنی بمون
> ولی اگه حتی یک درصد احتمال میدی نتونی نمون
> این راهو فقط کسایی میتونن برن که 100 درصد به خودشون مطمئنن
> اشکالی هم نداره شرایطت 100 درصد اوکی نباشه
> همین که به خودت مطمئن باشی کافیه


*اعتماد به نفسم که بالا هست اما آدم از یجایی کم میاره خصوصا منکه اصلا تو فاز درس نبودم حال میخوام یکسال مداوم بخونم .. با همین کنار بیام بقیه ـش رواله

*

----------


## Shah1n

> *اعتماد به نفسم که بالا هست اما آدم از یجایی کم میاره خصوصا منکه اصلا تو فاز درس نبودم حال میخوام یکسال مداوم بخونم .. با همین کنار بیام بقیه ـش رواله
> 
> *


همه کم میارن حتی رتبه های برتر
مهم اینه که بعدش دوباره شروع کنی و نا امید نشی

----------


## _Mahdi_

> من دوساله پشت کنکورم.  فقط روند فرسایشی داره ، خسته میشی 
> من کوه صبر و تحملم خسته شدم ، ببین این چهلو چهار روز رو بکوب بخون برای زیست و شیمی هم روی تستای کنکور خیلییی تمرکز کن خصوصا دو سه سال اخیر ان شاءالله چیز خوب میاری . تاپیک دنباله نمونه میگردی بیا تو رو برو بخون و میفهمی ک میشه 
> موفق باشی


*میفهمم منکه سال قبل نمیخوندم کلا هرکاری انجام دادم غیر درس خوندن ولی تو همین دوماه که شروع کردم پیر شدم : دی 
واسه شیمی و زیست خیلی وقت گذاشتم بعیده درصدشو بالاتر ببرم چون الان باید ریاضی فیزیک رو کار کنم 30 درصد قطعی بشه
کامنت دوم انگیزه میده ، امسال تلاشمو میکنم .. مرسی شما هم موفق باشی*

----------


## _Mahdi_

> این نظر شخصی منه که همین امروز یه برنامه برای خودت بریز و خیلی فشرده اما مفید درس بخون ؛ اگه دی وی دی میبینی نبین و برو سمت کتابای جمع بندی
> عمومی ها رو میشه در حد 17 - 18 رسوند 
> در مورد تخصصی ببین مبحث ساده ولی پرسوال میتونی پیدا کنی فقط 3 تا هرکدوم روو ببر بالا
> زیست رو حتما ببر بالا میتونی در این مورد دی وی دی جمع بندی حرف آخر رو ببینی که انسانیش 12 ساعت و جانوریش 6 ساعته اگه خودت پیش 2 رو هم دیده باشی حداقل میتونی 60 بزنی شیمی هم مباحث ساده رو بخون
> شیوه مطالعتو الان جوری کن که مثلا 5 روز بخون و روز ششم حتما ازمون جامع بزن حتی اگه دوبیتی چاپ کنی دانلود کن و با گوشی بزن
> فیزیک رو تثبیت کن بالا ببر
> و حتمااز حتما زمین رو بزن حتی اگه شده 5 6 تست معجزه میکنه در مورد داروسازی
> 
> و به هیچ وجه به کنکور سال بعد از الان فکر نکن اگه بازم قرار باشه بمونی بعد از انتخاب رشته و کارنامه نهایی اینجا پر از تاپیک میشه
> از همین امروز روزی 15 ساعت فقط واسه 40 روز بخون من بهت تضمینی میگم حداقل به نزدیکی های رشته تاپ رسیدی.


*امیر جان مرسی اینقد با حوصله نوشتی منتها شرایطم واسه امسال سختتر از اینحرفاست و نمیتونم برناممو امسال عوض کنم .. اگه بخوام رو هر درسی بیشتر وقت بزارم باید یه درس دیگه رو ول کنم مثلا ریاضی و فیزیک واسه همون 30 درصد هنوز تایم لازمه یا عمومیا حالا بالا بردنش که بماند - من تقریبا از صفر شروع کردم و این درصدارو که گفتم غیر شیمی و زیست تثبیت شده نیست 
من باقی وقتم باید از همین درصدا تسلط کامل بگیرم زمین هم میدونم حیفه ولی چون عربی کلا از پایه ضعیفم وقتشو ندارم دیگه ..

*

----------


## _Mahdi_

> *
> دوست عزیز منم دیر شروع کردم به درس خوندن (از بهمن ماه) و اونموقع هدفم فیزیوتراپی بود . ولی از وقتی که شروع کردم دیدم من توانایی این رو دارم که یه رتبه خوب بیارم و علت اینکه سالهای قبل موفق نشدم تنبلی خودم بوده . و الان هم به هیچ رشته ای جز دندان پزشکی راضی نمیشم .ولی میخام امسال رتبه خوبی در حد فیزیوتراپی رو بیارم که مامان بابا رو راضی کنم که میخام پشت کنکور بمونم .منم دو ساله که پشت کنکورم.
> شما هم اگه تصمیمتون رو گرفتین که میخایین به رشته ی خوبی برسین با توکل بر خدا و بایه برنامه ریزی دقیق شروع کنید به  خوندن ان شاالله سال بعد خبر موفقیتتون رو همینجا بهمون میگین . فقط یه نکته اینکه هیچ وقت از خدا غافل نشین و مطمئن باشید که اگه دلتون رو به خدا بسپارین هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست .
> و من الله توفیق .*


*روحیه شما به من نزدیکه واقعا از خودم میپرسم چرا باید به کمتر از پزشکی قانع بود وقتی تواناییش هست ؟
 موافقم - جدای همش وقتی به خدا توکل کنی تو ذهنت میدونی یه نیرویی کمکت میکنه که هیچ چیز باهاش غیر ممکن نیست . مرسی ، همچنین شما

*

----------


## _Mahdi_

> *
> سلام مهدی جون. خیلی اتفاقی اومدم توی تاپیک و از روی عکست فکر میکنم همون مهدی باشی که چند ماه واسه تاثیر معدل 98 چقد زحمت کشیدیم با هم ، نیستی هم نیستی زیاد مهم نیست ........ مث همیم تقریبا. ولی آقای مهدی خان عزیز میگی دیره؟ دیر شده؟ برا رسیدن به کجا دیر شده؟ من خودمم چند تقریبا چند روزه که مصمم دارم درسسسسسست واقعا درست درس میخونم و تموم کارهایی رو میکنم که تاحالا باید انجام میدادم واسه کنکور 99. این کنکور رو هم میدم قطعا و تا اونجایی که بلدم به سوالاتش جواب میدم. جنگیدن واسه ی هدف هیچ وقت دیر نیس.....یه چیزی هم بهت بگم خیلی از اونایی که الان داشنگان یا سر کارن یا هرجای دیگه که تو بهشون میگی از تو جلو ترن. از زندگی حالشون بده و خیلیاشونم راضی نیستن. اینم بهت بگم زندگیتو بچین بین خودتو خدا. مهم نی بقیه کجان ، تو کجاییی؟؟
> 
> *همینجا تاپیک میزنیم با هم درس میخونیم و منم کنارتم. از تابستون هم میریم آزمونای کانون. من از الان طوری دارم درس میخونم که 1 کانون شم هر 2 هفته. واقعا هم انقد خدا تو این مدت که تصمیم گرفتم جفت و جور کرده که مطمین مطمینم کمکم میکنه.
> 
> 
> یه روزی تو جشن قلم چی میام بهت این روزو یادآوری میکنم...... فقط اگه پایه بودی بگو، چون بنظرم همون مهدی میای(اگرم نباشی نباش ) من پایتم ،هستی؟ هرشب میایم  انجمن بمدت یه ربع بیس دیقه


*سلام علیرضای عزیز ، نه داداش من اون نیستم ولی روانی این انرژیتم*  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (518): 
*اصن انگیزشیای قبل از تو سوءتفاهم بود
پایه ـم امیدوارم همیشه همینقد پر انرژی باشی سال دیگه کنکورو به بهترین نحو تموم میکنیم میره ..

*

----------


## alireza_315

> *سلام علیرضای عزیز ، نه داداش من اون نیستم ولی روانی این انرژیتم* 
> *اصن انگیزشیای قبل از تو سوءتفاهم بود
> پایه ـم امیدوارم همیشه همینقد پر انرژی باشی سال دیگه کنکورو به بهترین نحو تموم میکنیم میره ..
> 
> *



اوه داشتم میرفتم دیگه خوب شد دیدم
 :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):   عشق منی مهدی جون. من اصولا ازین پیش نهادهای همکاریو اینا نمیدم نمیدونم چیطو شد یهو بهت گفتم :Yahoo (76):  
باهات حال کردم دیگه چه کنیم؟؟؟
یه تاپیک بزن استارتر تو باش. از همین الان قرار شروع شه فردا شب بیام بگیم چقدر درس خوندیم و چند ساعت.
1 خرداد شروع کنیم کارمونو؟ 

بصورت کاملا فی البداهه حال کردم باهات قرار بزارم الان برا درس خوندن ، انقد باهم درس میخونیم تا تو حیاط دانشگاه
بریم آقا؟؟ زدی تاپیکو؟
بخونییییییم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza_315

ببین امشب که من حال دگرگونه
تو هم پایه ای
تاپیکم بزنیم دیگه سایت منفجر میشه وجدانیییی

ولی چشم میزنم. اسمش چی باشه حالا؟ تو بگو که انقد خرشانسی :Yahoo (4): 


یعنی الان داری اینجوری خفن میگی پایه ام
تا تهش میای؟؟ تهش تیر 99 هه هاااا..... از اولین آزمون کانون هم خرکاریمون (البته دور از شما عشق) 2 برابر میشه

ییعنی میاییییی؟ الکی امید ندی بزنی زیرش فردا :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## _Mahdi_

> ببین امشب که من حال دگرگونه
> تو هم پایه ای
> تاپیکم بزنیم دیگه سایت منفجر میشه وجدانیییی
> 
> ولی چشم میزنم. اسمش چی باشه حالا؟ تو بگو که انقد خرشانسی
> 
> 
> یعنی الان داری اینجوری خفن میگی پایه ام
> تا تهش میای؟؟ تهش تیر 99 هه هاااا..... از اولین آزمون کانون هم خرکاریمون (البته دور از شما عشق) 2 برابر میشه
> ...


*میگم جوگیریه یه شبه نباشه ؟ 
اسمش مهم نیس هرچی گذاشتی - ببخشید اینترنتم ضعیفه خودت ردیفش کن من از فردا تایم آزاد سر میزنم پرقدرت استارتشو بزنیم
آره هستم مگه اینکه اون یه درصد اتفاق بیوفته امسال برم دانشگاه*  :Yahoo (105): *
*

----------


## alireza_315

> *میگم جوگیریه یه شبه نباشه ؟ 
> اسمش مهم نیس هرچی گذاشتی - ببخشید اینترنتم ضعیفه خودت ردیفش کن من از فردا تایم آزاد سر میزنم پرقدرت استارتشو بزنیم
> آره هستم مگه اینکه اون یه درصد اتفاق بیوفته امسال برم دانشگاه* *
> *


من خداییش آدم جو گیری نیستم. چند روزی هم هست که دارم درست و حسابی میخونم. دفتر برنامه ریزی گرفتم
و واقعا دارم هدفمند تلاش میکنم.
اینکه مث همیم یخورده به وجد اومدم :Yahoo (5): 
اگه قبول شدی که شدی نشدی هستیم در خدمتت تا حیاط دانشگاه
من هستم
دیگه با  این سن و سالمون ضایع اس بزنیم زیر قولامون


تاپیکو زدم.
تو روز نمیام
شبا میام ساعت 10 و نیم 11 میگم چقد درس خوندمو تو هم باش
همین 11 اینطورا بیا منم هستم
میگیم مشکلی هم بود حل میکنیم


راستی الانم اگه بیدارم ماه رمضونا تا سحر میخونم
ورگه زندگی روی نظم
12 خواب (البته ایده دارم بعد ماه رمضون 11 خواب)
ولی خوب الان درس خوندمون اینجوریه

اقا مهدی جون
بریم یاعلی
زدم تاپیکو
من هستم .... ایشالا تو هم هستی.
چاکرتیم :Yahoo (90):

----------


## am3213

بچه ها  تاثیر معدل و چکار کنیم ؟!

----------


## roxsana

> بچه ها  تاثیر معدل و چکار کنیم ؟!


باید با این دیده بان شفافایت صحبت کنیم که مطالبه کنن از نماینده ها تکلیف چیه ؟ اگه قطعی باشه که باید زود تر بگن ولی فکر نمیکنم بازم ....یا حداقل زمان ترمیم معدل رو بگن ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

​تاثیر مثبته به هزار دلیل

----------

